# Katzenaußengehege?!



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß  das das kein Teichthema ist. Nur ist es leider so das einer meiner kater  am weekend angefahren worden ist ( wohnen in einer eigentl ruhigen Sackgasse!!!)  nu ist mir iwie nimmer wohl sie ganz frei laufen zu lassen, vorallem weil sie bis letztes jahr wohnungskatzen waren!  Daher kam mir die Idee  iwie aus dem 1 stock  runter zum teich  ein gehege zu bauen das auch ein stück auf den rasen geht   zwar net super schön aber  auch keine qäulerei die Katzen drinnen zu halten!  Nun meine frage wie steht ihr zu sowas?   liebe grüße


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Wir haben vier Katzen, die alle Wohnungskatzen waren. Sie durften also nie vorher raus. 
Irgendwann haben wir Sie dann doch rausgelassen unter Aufsicht und mitlerweile auch ohne Aufsicht, allerdings nur wenn jemand Zuhause ist.
Über Zäune, Gehege und solche Dinge haben wir auch nachgedacht.
Aber heute freue ich mich, so etwas nicht gemacht zu haben.
Die Katze lieben die Freiheit und Danken es auch damit, das sie nie wirklich weit weg laufen.
Natürlich kann immer mal etwas passieren, dieses Risiko geht man dabei ein.
Aber aus optischen Gesichtspunkten und auch weil ich die Katzen ja raus lassen will und nicht in einen einfach größeren Knast stecken möchte, würde ich drauf verzichten.
Gerade auch, wenn ihr sowieso in einer ruhigen Sackgasse wohnt.


----------



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

ja  sie haben auch immer aufsicht u durften nur raus wenn wir da sind/waren... u das unglück ist eben sonntag doch passiert ( der autofahrer hat nicht mal angehalten!!!)....  mein einer ist eher der scheuere kater  der vorsichtig ist der andere  ist eher  treudoof (dem ists passiert!)


----------



## Teich4You (27. Mai 2016)

Wir gehen das Risiko eben ein.
Schlimmster Fall bisher war ein Versicherungsschaden beim Nachbarn.
Katze durch die offene Terrasse rein, Ausgang nicht gefunden, Fensterbank mit Vasen kaputt-randaliert.
Nachbar hat die Katze aus dem Haus geworfen und sie dabei verletzt so das sie einige Tage kaum laufen konnte.
Aber deswegen will die Katze heute trotzdem wieder raus.
Sie lernt ja auch dazu.
Hoffe ich zumindest 
Bin mir manchmal nicht ganz sicher. 
Aber sie hört mitlerweile gut, wenn wir pfeifen, dann kommt sie gleich an.
Den Autofahrer habt ihr noch gesehen?
Wir dachten auch erst das es ein Auto war, bis der Nachbar vor der Tür stand.


----------



## Lyliana (27. Mai 2016)

Ganz ehrlich,

Ich halte auch nichts davon. 
Das wäre wie ein unerreichbaren Eisbecher vor die __ Nase stellen bei großer Hitze.

Du musst das Risiko in kauf nehmen. 
Du willst doch glückliche Katzen haben oder?
Katzen mögen es nicht und es ist auch nicht ihre Natur, eingesperrt zu sein.

LG Lyliana


----------



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

wir haben es leider gar nicht gesehen ne nachbarin in der hausreihe hat den unfall gesehen kann aber keine angaben zu auto/farbe oder kennzeichen machen!  u sie meinte der /die fahrerin war mit mehr als 30 unterwegs...  schnuffi hat ne kieferfraktur u seine 2 oberen eckzähne verloren    er  hat sich zu uns geschleppt  wolltn ihn einsammeln zack weg  erstmal ne std kater gesucht gefunden ab in die klinik   katzen sind ja leider im recht nur gegenstände


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

In dem Beitrag hat S.Reiner eine Katzentreppe gebaut.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich Glaube das du einer Freigängerkatze nix gutes tust wenn du die in ein Gehege einsperrst. Wenn es eine Wohnungskatze war, ist es vielleicht nicht so schlimm. Ich glaube aber nicht das die Katze noch einmal Kontakt mit einem Auto hat. Der Kater ist ja nicht blöd. Wenn er einmal Erfahrung mit einem Auto gemacht hat, dann  hält das nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den Bauernhofkatzen ein Leben lang. Meine Frau hat eine Ihrer früheren alten Bauernhofwildlingen beim rückwertssetzen überfahren. Entweder war die Katze schon so alt, das sie nicht mehr richtig gehört hat oder die war schon so abgebrüht, dass sie keine Angst mehr vor Autos hatte.

Seid ich auf dem Hof wohne haben wir keine Wilden mehr laufen die sich unkontrolliert vermehren. Die letzte hat, wie gesagt meine Frau überfahren. Die andern habe ich zahm bekommen und verteilt bzw. waren irgend wann weg. Eine habe ich Später wiedergesehen, war in der weiteren Nachbarschaft als zahme Katze aufgenommen worden.  

Unser derzeitige Tierheimkater ist so blöd, der Schaft es vielleicht auch irgendwann unter unser eigenes Auto. Bis jetzt geht er den Autos aber aus dem Weg. Wir passen natürlich alle auf. Er ist jetzt vier. Vögel Jagt der indem er auf die zu galoppiert. Eine Maus hatte er mal am Feld gefangen. Dann hat er mit dieser gespielt. Als die Maus unter eine trockene Flocke vom Rasenmäher ihren Kopf gesteckt hatte und sich nicht mehr rührte......hat er sie nicht mehr wieder gefunden.  Der Körper und Schwanz waren aber noch gut zu sehen.


----------



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

das schlimme ist zZ eher das sein kumpel  angst hat wegen des lampenschirms...  ich hoffe er hat draus gelernt ich möchte sowas nie mehr erleben... unsere nachbarn meinten das sie  wohl gern unter den autos liegen.... raus gehen sie seit ende september  und immer mit draußen sein kann man ja leider nicht   meine sind  an einer maus die auf der terasse saß  vorbei gelaufen  ^^ 


Tottoabs schrieb:


> IVögel Jagt der indem er auf die zu galoppiert. .


 das kenn ich iwie   u direkt zur straße guggn können wir leider nicht


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2016)

Bäh, das ist nicht schön. Aber ich würde sie, wenn sie nicht wirklich gehandicapt sind auch nicht in ein Gehege sperren.

Was ich aber kaufen würde, denn diese Trichter sind eine Qual für Katzen und Hunde, weil sie den Schall besonders gut einfangen und auf die Ohren leiten und bei jeder Kollision mit dem Türrahmen o.ä. die Erschütterung an die verletzte Katze weitergeben:
https://www.amazon.de/Aufblasbarer-...dp/B00J9DGY22?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
Du wirst sehen, was das für einen Qualtitätsunterschied für den Patienten ausmacht.


----------



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

haben gestern schon einen kleineren trichter erhalten wo er nirgendwo mehr mit gegen ditscht   er kam sogar mit dem großen den kratzbaum hoch ;D u oh wunder    leckerlis  von whiskas gehen   wollte den anderen damit füttern da kam bewegung in den verletzten .... ^^  u zu beefhack kann man ihn überreden aber  das schmerzmittel?!  nie im leben


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2016)

Unser Drillinge waren immer Indoor und obwohl wir immer Garten hatten. Einmal haben wir die Türe offen gelassen. 0,5 Meter vor die Türe geschnuppert. Das war es.
Selbst unseren Outdoor-Kater (zugelaufen) haben wir nach vielen Verletzungen (Rauferein) auf Indoor umgemodelt. Keine Probs. Wir haben aber unser Heim auch sehr Katzengerecht gestaltet. Auch wenn es mal zu einem kaputten Gegenstand geführt hat ... . Über Toleranz brauch ich Dir ja nix erzählen Winterflower.

Zu deinem Fall Winterblume: Ich hätte sie weiter als Indoor gehalten. Nachdem sie zu Zweit sind sehe ich keine Quälerei sie weiter Indoor zu halten. Sie waren und sind es ja gewöhnt. Das Verletzungsrisiko wird dadurch auf Null reduziert. Sie holen sich keine __ Parasiten, brauchen dadurch weniger Impfungen die ja doch den Organismus belasten.
Alles in allem ist Indoor-Haltung die gesündere Katzenhaltung.

Katzige Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Khitomer (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Gute Besserung de kleinen Patienten.

Wir haben 5 Katzen und wohnen gleich neben einer Dorfstrase auf de Land. Man müsste meinen, dass das kein Proble sei aber die Autos rasen da vorbei dass es kein Ansehen ist.

Wir haben darum unseren gesamten Garten eingezäunt mit 1.8 Meter Drahtzaun und, um ein Überklettern zu verhindern, Strohm an der Oberkante. Das funktioniert ganz gut und wir verzeichnen nur wenige Ausbrüche. an muss allerdings den Garten dann auch einigermassen interessant gestalten, so dass die Katzen darin zufrieden sind. 

Wie hast du dir denn dein Katzengehege vorgestellt? Wie gross die Grundfläche und wie willst du die Einrichtung gestalten? Man kann so ein Gehege durchaus Katzengerecht machen. Kannst du den ganzen Garten einzäunen? 

LG Khito


----------



## Winterflower (27. Mai 2016)

also mein freund meinte er will die katzen nicht wieder einsperren das hätten wir uns vor dem ersten freigang überlegen müssen ...  da wir nur einen kleinen reihenhaus garten haben haben wir leider nicht so die übermäßigen Fläche =) habe online ganz viel gesehen auch sehr schöne sachen =)   aber sie kriegen aufjedenfall eine versicherung u ich hoffe das der der angefahren worden ist nur gehörig respekt hat ....  so  ganz ist das thema noch net aus dem kopf aber ich denke für so ein gehege braucht man bestimmt auch ne genehmigung?


----------



## Khitomer (27. Mai 2016)

In meinen Augen ist ein schöner, eingezäunter Garten, auch wenn er nicht gross ist, besser als überfahren auf der Strasse. Einzäunen find ich aber besser als ein Gehege, ist grösser und man kann ihnen dann auch ein paar spannende Büsche und Pflanzen bieten an Stelle des langweiligen Grases. Und ihr habt dann noch denn Teich, was Katzenunterhaltung vo Feinsten ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag hat S.Reiner eine Katzentreppe gebaut.
> * defekter Link entfernt *



Der S. Reiner war Trampelkraut, macht aber nichts.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der S. Reiner war Trampelkraut, macht aber nichts.
> * defekter Link entfernt *


Ups,


----------

